# Ford/New Holland 8240 neutral safety switch



## Kjared (Jan 31, 2018)

Trying to find the neutral safety switch. Tractor won’t start and I’m trading it in. The dealer is coming to get it in the next day or two. Please help


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Part #30 in the attached diagram: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr49498ar396089


----------



## Kjared (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks. Is it relatively easy to access


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Depends on your definition of easy. You must get to the top of the shift housing, and that may require removing mats and floor panels. Sometimes on platform tractors the switch can be reached from the outside if there is no loader.


----------



## Kjared (Jan 31, 2018)

Ok thanks you have saved my bacon on this one


----------

